# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى طلاب الطب والصيدلة والتخصصات الطبية >  كتاب Clinical Drug Therapy للتمريض

## الممرضه

كتاب مفيد جدا لتعلم علم الصيدلة لانه مختص بالتمريض و يشرح بطريقة سهلة الادوية و استعمالاتها و طرق اعطاء الادوية و يتحدث ايضا عن العملية التمريضية (Nursing Process) و كيفية تطبيقها عند اعطاء الدواء للمرضى
تجدو الكتاب على الرابط هنا Clinical Drug Therapy Nursing

للتحميل: كل ما عليكم فعله هو ان تضغطو على رابط الكتاب وعندما تفتح معكم صفحة الكتاب انتظرو دقيقة و سيظهر لديكم مكان بالوسط مكتوب عليه Download File اضغطو هناك و من بعدها سيظهر لكم مربع و فيه خيارات ما عليكم الا ان تختارو Save لكي تحملو الكتاب

----------


## الممرضه

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Fawaz555

The file link that you requested is not valid

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
رابط الموضوع غير فعال .. يرجى ممن يجد الكتاب تزويدنا بالرابط الصحيح وشكرا ..
[/align]

----------


## kjslman

شكراً على تزويدنا بهذا الكتاب المفيد

----------


## احمد الطراونه

thnx

----------


## داني

( :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: :

( :Smile: ( :Frown:  :Frown: )

----------


## bent_jordan

:Emb3(1): 

thaaaaaaaaanks a LOt

----------

